# Slideshow of my walk yesterday



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hope you all enjoy this.  I will also add the photos to my album for anyone that wants to see them.  I'm usually not into flowers, but for my area I'm a bit stuck on subjects I got way lucky on the bird, and the lizard, LOL!!  They posed for melayful:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice, Denise.  Very nice.  Now, that's a good walk.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh good, you could view it  Thank you much, I love that walk, the one thing I'd change is "no buildings" lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2014)

Life is good...I LOVED your slideshow, thanks for making it and sharing it with us! :flowers: I can't believe how far into bloom the flowers and trees are there, we're a bit behind you for sure.  That is an awesome walk, glad you can get out and enjoy nature like that, you live in a very nice area!


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely.  What software did you use for editing?


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

I am just blessed to live here Seabreeze.  The family treats me as if I am part of, and it weren't for them I would be in a homeless shelter here in town.  I am bartering for my rent now, I take care of the deep cleaning in the renters area.  I also babysit Bambi, their pup whenever they want to go somewhere.  They know how hard I am trying to find work, in fact, they both have given me several leads.  I have hit 2 florists now, and plan to cover the rest this coming week.  Also, my photo portfolio I am building "might" help me in photo shops in the area.  I have applied to them before, but didn't have as much to show them at the time.  We'll see.

Washington State was always 10 degrees or so colder then my area.  I lived in Bellingham/out in the County, for 3 years.  Maybe that is the dif.  I do know it is gorgeous there Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> Lovely.  What software did you use for editing?



Hi Kim, 

I used Photoscape, but sometimes, just depending, I like Paint.net, and Gimp as well.  The video was made with Windows Live Movie Maker.  I tried with Magix, and it froze up on me, and would also "not" play the background music.  Glad you liked it, I have a lot to learn about taking photos, plus my tremor blurs so many shots.  I do have a tripod but what a pain to lug that around Denise


----------



## Knightofalbion (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in Colorado Nwlady, so it's not really colder, but drier for sure.


----------



## Ina (Apr 13, 2014)

Ohhhh!!! Denise, so beautiful......


----------



## Raven (Apr 13, 2014)

What a great area for walking and taking pictures.
I enjoyed your video very much.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 13, 2014)

Raven said:


> What a great area for walking and taking pictures.
> I enjoyed your video very much.



Thanks Raven, so glad you liked it denise



Ina said:


> Ohhhh!!! Denise, so beautiful......



Thanks Ina!!  Glad you liked it girlfriend denise



SeaBreeze said:


> I'm in Colorado Nwlady, so it's not really colder, but drier for sure.



Well I guess I've finally lost that last marble:sosad:All this time I had it in my mind you were in WA State!  I know you've told me Colorado,:help1:



Knightofalbion said:


> Lovely!



Glad you liked the pics Knight  I was so happy to see some critters I could try my luck on  denise


----------



## drifter (Apr 13, 2014)

Very nice, NW. How do it know? Makes me realize how out of touch with technology I have become.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing Denise, absolutely stunning, and I live to see the buildings too because it gives a sense of the wider perspective.

I haven't made a DVD slideshow for ages...but you've inspired me to do one again.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 14, 2014)

Very nice But you walk sooo   s  l  o  w .....


----------



## littleowl (Apr 14, 2014)

All I can say is WOW.


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

drifter said:


> Very nice, NW. How do it know? Makes me realize how out of touch with technology I have become.



Thanks Drifter  It's just a point-and-shoot camera, and if you want to try making a slideshow, I can point you towards a tutorial (step by step).  Thank you again denise



hollydolly said:


> Thank you for sharing Denise, absolutely stunning, and I live to see the buildings too because it gives a sense of the wider perspective.
> 
> I haven't made a DVD slideshow for ages...but you've inspired me to do one again.


  I didn't think of the buildings showing that but yes, you are right I'd love to see your creation, so get busy!! denise



Phantom said:


> Very nice But you walk sooo   s  l  o  w .....



It was hard that day believe me, I do the walk for exercise, but I kept seeing "pictures" to take, LOL!  So yes, it was slow going


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

drifter said:


> Very nice, NW. How do it know? Makes me realize how out of touch with technology I have become.





hollydolly said:


> Thank you for sharing Denise, absolutely stunning, and I live to see the buildings too because it gives a sense of the wider perspective.
> 
> I haven't made a DVD slideshow for ages...but you've inspired me to do one again.





Phantom said:


> Very nice But you walk sooo   s  l  o  w .....





littleowl said:


> All I can say is WOW.



Thank you littleowl I appreciate that WOW very much denise


----------



## Pam (Apr 14, 2014)

I really enjoyed that, thank you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 14, 2014)

You're welcome, I'm glad you enjoyed it Pam denise


----------



## Meanderer (May 17, 2014)

Very nicely done!  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Kaya (May 17, 2014)

Great job and wonderful to watch!!


----------

